
Company sent email to 400+ applicants without BCC. Hilarity and stupidity ensued - eru_melkor
http://i.imgur.com/mXJk5xN.jpg
======
nougatine
Either my sense of humour is different or this is not hilarious at all.
Embarrassing for the company, maybe, but hilarious?

------
pyrophane
Well, stupidity anyway. Do programming jobs really get 400+ applicants?

~~~
eru_melkor
Judging from this email, yes it does. It should be noted that it is a remote
position.

